# Adult chat-line work, help required for a total newbie please



## panpete (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi
This is not a benefits query.
I am 45  years old and receive IB as I am unfit to do a regular job.  My IB review is due this year, and even if I am still seen as unfit for work my income will only be half of what I need to survive and pay bills. (advised by DWP)

I need to generate £100 a week. I am thinking of becoming an adult phoneline operator.
I know that any company I work for will take a cut from income generated. I know there are dodgy firms out there.

I have some questions to ask, as I don't just want to dive in.

As the client will only hear my voice, am I right in saying that I will not be too old to do this work.
What financial and other pitfalls should I beware of?
Can I reasonably expect to make £100 a week? and if so, how many hours would I need to put in?

Many thanks


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

AFAIK plenty of older women do chatline stuff. Some might even get a kick out of it - MILFs and all that.


----------



## Dooby (Jan 20, 2012)

If it helps, I don't reckon 45 is old!
Also you make up a persona, just say you're any bollocks, don't let the wankers (quite literally) know anything personal, helps keep it separate


----------



## panpete (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I would like to know if it's going to be financially worth my while, after tax and NI has been paid etc.

Would love to hear from any people with experience.
If you don't want to post on here, I am more than happy for you to PM me.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

You could try PMing tribal princess, she does cam work, but she knows a bit more about the adult industry than most of of the rest of us.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 20, 2012)

My mate used to do this, part time was around £100 a week iirc. Its not the most rewarding of jobs and can be a bit soul destroying but if you treat it as a laugh and get into it even if you dont really want to it'll make it more tolerable. Have you found somewhere that needs phone operators? Might want to make sure there's the work there before you spend too much time researching it


----------



## panpete (Jan 21, 2012)

I've just tried pm'ing tribal princess but am unable to as she limits who can see her profile.

Is there any other way I can get in touch with her please?

I haven't found anywhere that needs phone operators yet, as I don't know where to look.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 21, 2012)

I would have thought there would be job vacancies advertised in the daily sport?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't you remember when that old bird in Easties was doing it off her phone? Twanging her track suit elastic, etc?

Honestly so long as you don't sound full on 80 and creaky (and don't at least charge more fo it!) then you are laughing. Do think about sound effects - eg could you snap your 'stocking strap'? (sock elastic/bra elastic/etc? Could you 'pretend' to be doing summat with common household items as sound effects? And more important can you keep from sniggering out loud while you do?

And o you need a land line, etc. Is this summat I could do?


----------



## toggle (Jan 21, 2012)

panpete said:


> I've just tried pm'ing tribal princess but am unable to as she limits who can see her profile.
> 
> Is there any other way I can get in touch with her please?
> 
> I haven't found anywhere that needs phone operators yet, as I don't know where to look.



bookmarks thread. I could do with a bit of extra cash


----------



## panpete (Jan 22, 2012)

I've done a bit of reading online about it, but cannot find much, cos I don't know what to look for.
Some people says it's good money, others say it's terrible money. I need to avoid those companies who pay badly.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> bookmarks thread. I could do with a bit of extra cash


Innit.



Maybe we should set up our own leased line and start our own service....


----------



## grit (Jan 22, 2012)

I had a mate back in Dublin who did this years ago, she made good money. Her attitude was that you just need to be in the right frame of mind. She used to sell her "underwear" to the callers. She would go to primark on her lunch break, buy knickers for a fiver, spray them with perfume and put lipstick on them. Then would sell them for 50 quid.... fucking madness.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

i could use some of that.


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm assuming that IB is incapacity benefit, are you allowed to earn along side it? I understood that you were either capable of work or not, but it is possible this has changed.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> i could use some of that.


Peacocks. Closing down sale.



Celt said:


> i'm assuming that IB is incapacity benefit, are you allowed to earn along side it? I understood that you were either capable of work or not, but it is possible this has changed.


The review will more than likely be a transfer to ESA, but no afaik IB was always income based after the first year anyway.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

i'm probably having bakunin move down here in a few months, maybee sooner. the result of that is that he will loose most of his benefits and I won't be entitied to anyhting until I'm officially no longer a student, i'm hoping that is at the end of may, but it might be longer. At least that's the start of emmet season and I've got a better chance of getting work selling ice creams to howling sunburnt kids or flipping burgers, but having somehting else that isn't involving 14 hour days on my feet in a kitchen in August would be a bit of a bonus. i'm too old for that shit now.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> i'm probably having bakunin move down here in a few months, maybee sooner. the result of that is that he will loose most of his benefits and I won't be entitied to anyhting until I'm officially no longer a student, i'm hoping that is at the end of may, but it might be longer. At least that's the start of emmet season and I've got a better chance of getting work selling ice creams to howling sunburnt kids or flipping burgers, but having somehting else that isn't involving 14 hour days on my feet in a kitchen in August would be a bit of a bonus. i'm too old for that shit now.


Lots of students have to do sex work, phone chat is definitely on my list of to do's for when I got a place to live.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Lots of students have to do sex work, phone chat is definitely on my list of to do's for when I got a place to live.



yep.

well, i've got the place, I'd just rather like to keep it.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

and apparently, i have a very posh sounding voice that is awesome when i'm talking dirty. well, someone really likes it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

The mother of a lad I employed did this and she earned well. Can't recall the figures but she used to do about 12-15 hours a week. 

Guess you have to deal with some nutters but that is most lines of work.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> and apparently, i have a very posh sounding voice that is awesome when i'm talking dirty. well, someone really likes it.




lol



I could sound posh if I wanted to...do you get more money for sounding posh then? 




Badgers said:


> The mother of a lad I employed did this and she earned well. Can't recall the figures but she used to do about 12-15 hours a week.
> 
> Guess you have to deal with some nutters but that is most lines of work.



At least they are safe on the other end of the phone.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:
			
		

> At least they are safe on the other end of the phone.



Yeah. Bit unsettling possibly but can hang up. I do remember her saying that her main earnings came from half a dozen regulars who called her as much to chat that whack off.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> I could sound posh if I wanted to...do you get more money for sounding posh then?



IDK, but i do know it can have quite an effect on some blokes.

my thought was that while i'm studying, I can be at home working on the books and there to pick up the phone.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> IDK, but i do know it can have quite an effect on some blokes.
> 
> my thought was that while i'm studying, I can be at home working on the books and there to pick up the phone.


This is starting to be my thought, of course this starts out 'first get the home' in my case.


----------



## butcher (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> and apparently, i have a very posh sounding voice that is awesome when i'm talking dirty. well, someone really likes it.



Yeah, yeah, keep going.......


----------



## panpete (Jan 22, 2012)

Celt said:


> i'm assuming that IB is incapacity benefit, are you allowed to earn along side it? I understood that you were either capable of work or not, but it is possible this has changed.


You can work 16hours while on IB. I would obviously keep the DWP informed if I decided to go down this route.
It's not as black and white as either being capable of work or not.


----------



## panpete (Jan 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Lots of students have to do sex work, phone chat is definitely on my list of to do's for when I got a place to live.


Would you let me know how to go about getting a well paid and rip-off free job?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2012)

panpete said:


> Would you let me know how to go about getting a well paid and rip-off free job?


Never done it so no, only person I know that made good money found an employer that did several lines (sex, phone psychic, etc) and doing several shifts on different ones. Also she was in a lot in the evenings/late at night as this is when people get lonliest so if you want to make decent money be prepared to give up a lot of free time.

Bar that no idea, I would be looking into it myself.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> i'm probably having bakunin move down here in a few months, maybee sooner. the result of that is that he will loose most of his benefits and I won't be entitied to anyhting until I'm officially no longer a student, i'm hoping that is at the end of may, but it might be longer. At least that's the start of emmet season and I've got a better chance of getting work selling ice creams to howling sunburnt kids or flipping burgers, but having somehting else that isn't involving 14 hour days on my feet in a kitchen in August would be a bit of a bonus. i'm too old for that shit now.



You could get himself to write little "scriptlets" to use on your customers.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You could get himself to write little "scriptlets" to use on your customers.


suspect he would be quite good at that. I'm not going to say anymore while he's not got net access. no fun in embarassing him unless he knows i'm doing it


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> suspect he would be quite good at that. I'm not going to say anymore while he's not got net access. no fun in embarassing him unless he knows i'm doing it


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd advise visiting http://www.saafe.info/  - they are a site set up by escorts, for escorts.  Although they deal more with escorting, I have absolutely no doubt that if you contacted them on the forum they would be both able and happy to offer you some advice, or link you to somewhere who could offer you direct advice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2012)

An ex poster here once mentioned that they would use jars of gel to simulate the sound of fapping and electric toothbrushes for vibes sound effect

ruined the magic


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> An ex poster here once mentioned that they would use jars of gel to simulate the sound of fapping and electric toothbrushes for vibes sound effect
> 
> ruined the magic




I'm not posh enough to have anything that vibrates that _isn't _a sex toy.


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm not posh enough to have anything that vibrates that _isn't _a sex toy.



phone?


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 22, 2012)

toggle said:


> phone?


Oh yes, phone.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 22, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Oh yes, phone.



Just remember to not pick up your rabbit, press the "on" button and say "hello sexy, what can I do for you?".


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 22, 2012)

I have got my pm set to people I 'follow' whatever the fuck that means, so I just followed ye if you still need to pm init


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 22, 2012)

Whatever you do don't sign up with anyone advertising vacancies


----------



## toggle (Jan 22, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> Whatever you do don't sign up with anyone advertising vacancies



so any suggestions on how to pick someone to sigh up with?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 22, 2012)

panpete said:
			
		

> As the client will only hear my voice, am I right in saying that I will not be too old to do this work.
> What financial and other pitfalls should I beware of?
> Can I reasonably expect to make £100 a week? and if so, how many hours would I need to put in?
> 
> Many thanks



1) do you only want to do phone work? Depending on your answer I'd be able to say what other things would be available to you, age isn't that much of a restriction.

2) financial stuff, you'll have to register as a sole trader and do self assessment tax returns, also most sites pay in us dollars or euros, so you will probably have to get an online payment processor like PayPal, but not PayPal because they don't allow adult transactions and can close your account meaning they keep your money. Never ever use PayPal. You will 'lose' money on the exchange rate and bank transfer fees.

The amount of money you will make can and will vary, you might earn £10 one day and £80 the next, there is no guarantee of income at all, the general rule is 'the more you work the more you make' and in the beginning it might not be what you had hoped for, a lot of sites 'talk up' how much you could potentially earn/what their top girls are making to get you to sign up with their company.

If you sign up anywhere never use a driving licence as your form of ID, passport only. This is because your address is on your driving licence and if the site security is breached its an instant link to you, your name, address, photo etc.


----------



## panpete (Jan 23, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> I have got my pm set to people I 'follow' whatever the fuck that means, so I just followed ye if you still need to pm init


Pm sent, thank you.  Sorry I sent you the pm before reading your above post with info on, sorry for any duplications.


----------



## panpete (Jan 23, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> Whatever you do don't sign up with anyone advertising vacancies


Thanks, does this mean they are dodgy?


----------



## panpete (Jan 23, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> 1) do you only want to do phone work? Depending on your answer I'd be able to say what other things would be available to you, age isn't that much of a restriction.
> 
> 2) financial stuff, you'll have to register as a sole trader and do self assessment tax returns, also most sites pay in us dollars or euros, so you will probably have to get an online payment processor like PayPal, but not PayPal because they don't allow adult transactions and can close your account meaning they keep your money. Never ever use PayPal. You will 'lose' money on the exchange rate and bank transfer fees.
> 
> ...



I am just looking to do phone work.
I only have a birth certificate and utility bills as a form of ID. I don't have a driving licence. My address is on the utility bills, so that will compromise security.
They usually ask for more than one form of ID, Any way round this?

I already pay tax on my monthly occupational pension and my IB, would I still have to register as a sole trader?

thanks


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 23, 2012)

panpete said:


> Thanks, does this mean they are dodgy?



A bit, they are usually third party 'studios' who will take a cut of your money, say you would get 50% of what you make on a site you signed up directly to, you'd get around 30% with a studio, sometimes even lower. The big sites don't need to advertise.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 23, 2012)

As for ID you are gonna need government issued ID that has a photograph, it's all to do with the record keeping laws init.


----------



## panpete (Jan 23, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> A bit, they are usually third party 'studios' who will take a cut of your money, say you would get 50% of what you make on a site you signed up directly to, you'd get around 30% with a studio, sometimes even lower. The big sites don't need to advertise.



Who do I apply to, to obtain government ID please?
How can I find the sites that pay well, and don't need to advertise?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 23, 2012)

Passport or driving licence, things like a citizen card aren't accepted. Has to be one of those unfortunately, I'll pm you a load of info inna bit, I've gotta go have a nap for a couple hours otherwise I'm gonna have no energy to work this afternoon.


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> Passport or driving licence, things like a citizen card aren't accepted. Has to be one of those unfortunately, I'll pm you a load of info inna bit, I've gotta go have a nap for a couple hours otherwise I'm gonna have no energy to work this afternoon.


can you pm me as well please


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeh I added you to me follow thing if you need to send a pm, am gonna go sleep for a bit


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2012)

toggle said:


> so any suggestions on how to pick someone to *sigh* up with?



Freudian slip?


----------



## toggle (Jan 23, 2012)

toggle said:


> suspect he would be quite good at that. I'm not going to say anymore while he's not got net access. no fun in embarassing him unless he knows i'm doing it



Bakunin posting.

Well, for a cut of the profits I'm sure I could put my crime writing aside as and when needed.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 23, 2012)

I will send pm's, I overslept earlier and needed to put an extra hour of work in. Lucky I did cus otherwise I'd have made like £6 today. Fucking worst week init, end of jan, everyone but poker players are skint it seems.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 23, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> I will send pm's, I overslept earlier and needed to put an extra hour of work in. Lucky I did cus otherwise I'd have made like £6 today. Fucking worst week init, end of jan, everyone but poker players are skint it seems.


Me too please!


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 23, 2012)

Added you to the convo, so you should be able to see all the info.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 24, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> Added you to the convo, so you should be able to see all the info.


ty


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 24, 2012)

If anyone else wants to be added to the phone work / camming convo then let me know & I'll add you tomorrow.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 24, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> If anyone else wants to be added to the phone work / camming convo then let me know & I'll add you tomorrow.


Any people who want to know for work reasons that is...


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah lol


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 25, 2012)

*recalls PM


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 25, 2012)

? What?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 25, 2012)

A friend of the ex used to do it back in Dublin, she didn't take it too seriously - first of all, she's gay & secondly it was part of her "actress" work (although I don't know if she put it on the cv). The only time she balked was when her old geography teacher called the line. Obviously, she didn't let on


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

How did she know?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 25, 2012)

TruXta said:


> How did she know?


I imagine she recognised his voice...


----------



## bluecheese (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello Tribal Princess, i have followed you, can you please follow back so i can send you a private PM, thank you


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## bluecheese (Mar 16, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> Yeah lol


 add me !


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 16, 2012)

stuff_it said:


>


  indeed.


----------



## bluecheese (Mar 16, 2012)

bluecheese said:


> add me !


 to the conversation that is ! lol


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> How did she know?


 
He asked 'what are you wearing?'. She teased him back 'you first.....'.

He replied: 'Cord Jacket with brown elbow patches....'


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't mind doing it normally for people, but you've only been on here for one day...

I don't know who you are etc


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm going to have 10meg broadband in halls next year.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/my-phone-sex-secrets/4od

^^ This documentary might be useful for the OP etc if they still have queries, and just general interesting watching tbh.

Marnie Diamond makes me laugh throughout it


> Go on! Woof like a puppy dog for me


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 20, 2012)

I watched that and tbh something didn't seem right about it. They've basically glamourised it, it's actually pretty hard fucking work, one shouldn't enter into it lightly. Also every single site I know of has been so swamped by the new influx of girls it's hardly the 'good money' they are painting it to be. A very one sided positive docu, but it doesn't highlight the negative aspects nearly enough and tbh thats the shit people need to know. The sex industry isn't easy money, it's anything but easy.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

I only watched it all the way through cus that one girl made me laugh whenever she came on.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 20, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I only watched it all the way through cus that one girl made me laugh whenever she came on.


That's disgusting!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought she had a very naive and condescending attitude towards it tbh.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> That's disgusting!


 
No ill tell you whats disgusting, and you've just reminded me of, i found a bundle of bloodied cigarette filters in the work bogs today, and all I can think of is one of the female students got the painters in, but forgot to cover the furniture before hadn. iyswim.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 20, 2012)

WTF????!!!! thats purely rank m8


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> WTF????!!!! thats purely rank m8


 
The secret world of a sixth form college


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 20, 2012)

wtf were you doing in the ladies toilets anyways, you pervert? sniffing the sanni bins??


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

Shared shitters innit, each one is like a self contained bog and sink....


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> wtf were you doing in the ladies toilets anyways, you pervert? sniffing the sanni bins??


a likely story


----------



## Littlelell (May 7, 2012)

tribal_princess said:


> WTF????!!!! thats purely rank m8


Hi Tribal Princess I've followed you for PSO details, can you please send me the information as all the companies I'm finding online are the platforms & it seems if I set up on my own I have a lot of trolling to do!  Thanks.


----------



## taylorgeorge69 (Oct 31, 2012)

sooo how do i get in to this work then cos i read the thread and i must be missing something x


----------



## carni (Feb 8, 2013)

panpete said:


> Hi
> This is not a benefits query.
> I am 45 years old and receive IB as I am unfit to do a regular job. My IB review is due this year, and even if I am still seen as unfit for work my income will only be half of what I need to survive and pay bills. (advised by DWP)
> 
> ...





ViolentPanda said:


> You could get himself to write little "scriptlets" to use on your customers.


Hi im new here ,just reading what everyones put on here about chatline jobs,ive been working as an adult operater for last 6yrs and answering your qestion panpete,yes u do have to pay you own tax and national insurance but to do this you would have to earn at least 200.00 per week and that leaves you your 100 to live on.Be warned there are some chatlines that dont pay you a penny for what you,ve worked for ,Im looking in2 starting up my own chatline service in the adult industry and am looking for lady,s to hope on bored,im 42 and a single mum of 3 and need to work from home as im tutoring my 2 youngest,d,pending on your convosations with the client and your easy going ,up 4 alaugh you shouldnt have any problems doing this work,[BUT] and yes there is a but,any chatline job that u do will involve code of conduct information and you do have to abide by these rules and regulations .Any further info you may need then just add me on facebook [peggywane].


----------



## carni (Feb 8, 2013)

carni said:


> *Hi im new here ,just reading what everyones put on here about chatline jobs,ive been working as an adult operater for last 6yrs and answering your qestion panpete,yes u do have to pay you own tax and national insurance but to do this you would have to earn at least 200.00 per week and that leaves you your 100 to live on.Be warned there are some chatlines that dont pay you a penny for what you,ve worked for ,Im looking in2 starting up my own chatline service in the adult industry and am looking for lady,s to hope on bored,im 42 and a single mum of 3 and need to work from home as im tutoring my 2 youngest,d,pending on your convosations with the client and your easy going ,up 4 alaugh you shouldnt have any problems doing this work,[BUT] and yes there is a but,any chatline job that u do will involve code of conduct information and you do have to abide by these rules and regulations .Any further info you may need then just add me on facebook [peggywane].*


----------



## carni (Feb 8, 2013)

There seems to be alot of pple on here interested in the adult industry but how many of you would actually do it? I,ll put the record straight for you shall i?
Maybe 3 out of 10 of you would actually do the job in qestion bcause you have loads of free time ,you live on your own or you have the days/nights to yourself,your very out spoken and you can hold a good convasation for as long as possible,you also need a brilliant imagination to create a character of your choice and you need to stay in character until you log of the chatline of your choice,you also need to keep in mind at all times the code of conduct which to those of you that dont understand this is the rrules and regulations of the job,[NO ILLEGAL CHATTIN ] and under no circamstance,s continue any calls with underage callers and so on.To recieve good wages you need to work good hours depending on those hours you put in and work you will see a wage packet every week.Some companys only pay monthly so watch what your signing up for girls,most companys will pay you anything from 5p/9p per minute and the longer you stay on the fone to the caller the  more you will earn,evenings and weekends are the most promising times to earn.Some companys will take the first 1p from you thats how they make thier money,with every vacancy you apply for make sure they send you an e,mail of thier rules and regulations so you can have agood look thruogh the manual and see if this type of work is ok for you.Hope you all find this useful and by the way ,the 3 outta ten will succeed and the other 7 will be just sitting and waiting for something else to fall into thier lap.


----------



## carni (Feb 8, 2013)

I didnt put the lines thruogh the comment above [sorry dont know what happened there  but sure you can still read it .


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 8, 2013)

carni said:


> I didnt put the lines thruogh the comment above [sorry dont know what happened there but sure you can still read it .


You've somehow initiated strikethrough.

[ s ] [ / s ]

Try editing your post, highlighting the struckthrough text, and clicking on the, erm, strikethrough font / formatting button up the top left of the editing box. (If it isn't there immediately, click on 'more options' down the bottom and it should take you through to a new window with a strikethrough button...)


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 8, 2013)

Ah, fuckit, may be easier to do like this.


carni said:


> There seems to be alot of pple on here interested in the adult industry but how many of you would actually do it? I,ll put the record straight for you shall i?
> Maybe 3 out of 10 of you would actually do the job in qestion bcause you have loads of free time ,you live on your own or you have the days/nights to yourself,your very out spoken and you can hold a good convasation for as long as possible,you also need a brilliant imagination to create a character of your choice and you need to stay in character until you log of the chatline of your choice,you also need to keep in mind at all times the code of conduct which to those of you that dont understand this is the rrules and regulations of the job,[NO ILLEGAL CHATTIN ] and under no circamstance,s continue any calls with underage callers and so on.To recieve good wages you need to work good hours depending on those hours you put in and work you will see a wage packet every week.Some companys only pay monthly so watch what your signing up for girls,most companys will pay you anything from 5p/9p per minute and the longer you stay on the fone to the caller the more you will earn,evenings and weekends are the most promising times to earn.Some companys will take the first 1p from you thats how they make thier money,with every vacancy you apply for make sure they send you an e,mail of thier rules and regulations so you can have agood look thruogh the manual and see if this type of work is ok for you.Hope you all find this useful and by the way ,the 3 outta ten will succeed and the other 7 will be just sitting and waiting for something else to fall into thier lap.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 8, 2013)

carni said:


> most companys will pay you anything from 5p/9p per minute


5p per minute = £3 per full hour?!

Up to 9p per minute = £5.40 per hour?!

Really? How is that legal?! Even the upper end is some way below the national adult's minimum wage?!


----------



## A J (May 21, 2013)

tribal_princess said:


> If anyone else wants to be added to the phone work / camming convo then let me know & I'll add you tomorrow.


 
Hi Tribal_Princess,

I am new on this site, I am also looking for info on starting an Adult Voice Chat business myself.  Could you please add me so that I may get in touch with you further? 

Thank you kindly,
A J


----------



## A J (May 21, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Ah, fuckit, may be easier to do like this.


 
Hello Mrs. Quoad, I honestly feel that I meet the requirements you mentioned.  Not only can I hold a conversation, I can also genuinely make the woman feel wonderful because I am a man who believes in trust, respect, humility, kindness, and compassion.  I have immense confidence in my self because I am a straight forward guy who doesn't want to rob anyone of anything.  I have a live and let live attitude.  Enjoy the time, share some laughter, and fun conversation.  This is how I am.  I know I can engage people in my chats and leave them feeling great. But I am not sure of how to start an online Adult Chat Business.  That's why I have saught out help first from Tribal_Princess & if you know anything that can help me out, please message me.  If I ever become successful, I will not forget the people who helped me out.  I always give more than I receive.  Thank you kindly.


----------



## Pingu (May 23, 2013)

?

is there a market for scouse accented middle aged blokes who mumble a fair bit and go off on one every now and then in the market btw? if so I could branch out


----------



## Lynne (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi I am interested in becoming a chatline operator.  Could you tell me if you started your company?

Thanks


----------



## pogofish (Jun 26, 2013)

Have we ever had so many sockpuppets on a non P&P/Trump thread before?


----------



## panpete (Jul 3, 2013)

Is this line of work open to introverts as well as extroverts?

Thanks


----------



## Missm604 (Jul 21, 2014)

tribal_princess said:


> Yeh I added you to me follow thing if you need to send a pm, am gonna go sleep for a bit


Can you add me too please.


----------



## Missm604 (Jul 21, 2014)

carni said:


> Hi im new here ,just reading what everyones put on here about chatline jobs,ive been working as an adult operater for last 6yrs and answering your qestion panpete,yes u do have to pay you own tax and national insurance but to do this you would have to earn at least 200.00 per week and that leaves you your 100 to live on.Be warned there are some chatlines that dont pay you a penny for what you,ve worked for ,Im looking in2 starting up my own chatline service in the adult industry and am looking for lady,s to hope on bored,im 42 and a single mum of 3 and need to work from home as im tutoring my 2 youngest,d,pending on your convosations with the client and your easy going ,up 4 alaugh you shouldnt have any problems doing this work,[BUT] and yes there is a but,any chatline job that u do will involve code of conduct information and you do have to abide by these rules and regulations .Any further info you may need then just add me on facebook [peggywane].


Can you pm me please


----------



## K@L (Jul 27, 2014)

panpete said:


> Hi
> This is not a benefits query.
> I am 45  years old and receive IB as I am unfit to do a regular job.  My IB review is due this year, and even if I am still seen as unfit for work my income will only be half of what I need to survive and pay bills. (advised by DWP)
> 
> ...



Hi there just came across this site whilst looking for info myself to become an adult phoneline operator.

Don't have any idea where to start what to look for who to apply to and what I need to know etc etc and was wondering did you have any luck in this area?

I know this post was back in 2012

Thanks.


----------



## K@L (Jul 27, 2014)

tribal_princess said:


> If anyone else wants to be added to the phone work / camming convo then let me know & I'll add you tomorrow.




Hi can you add me please thankyou


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 28, 2014)

I thought K&S threads were excluded from Google searches - how are all these people finding this one?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2014)

It's in education and employment


----------



## DaisyLorne (Sep 21, 2014)

Not sure if the original poster is still on here as it was 2 years ago, but here goes. I have done adult chat work in the past and I'm about to start up again with the same company. I'm a disabled late 40's lady, who's children have now all flown the nest. As long as you don't go into chat thinking you're going to make a fortune and it's definitely a hours put in/money you get out ratio. I have a wicked imagination   I try and see it as a laugh, I've been lucky, I've only had a few guys who really didn't understand the rules (no rape, underage, bestiality etc), due to the amount of times I've been trached I have a very husky voice and it took quite a while for me to get my head around the fact that the majority of my callers wanted to speak to "Granny"!  So in essence, you won't make a fortune, you can have some fun but you most definitely need a sense of humour!


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 22, 2014)

Just seen this, if anyone needs help pm me, can advise on phone chat, webcam, photo work and point to various places, I aint doing it on here tho. 

If anyone is thinking of doing anything like this and wanting to go into visual things, but they feel they are too fat/ugly/frumpy/unsexy/etc then let me just say this, there is a girl for everyone out there, I have seen people bank who you'd never expect to. 

NEVER SIGN UP TO A STUDIO OR AN AGENCY YOU CAN RUN ALL THIS TING YOURSELF AND HAVE CONTROL.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 22, 2014)

A J said:


> Hello Mrs. Quoad, I honestly feel that I meet the requirements you mentioned.  Not only can I hold a conversation, I can also genuinely make the woman feel wonderful because I am a man who believes in trust, respect, humility, kindness, and compassion.  I have immense confidence in my self because I am a straight forward guy who doesn't want to rob anyone of anything.  I have a live and let live attitude.  Enjoy the time, share some laughter, and fun conversation.  This is how I am.  I know I can engage people in my chats and leave them feeling great. But I am not sure of how to start an online Adult Chat Business.  That's why I have saught out help first from Tribal_Princess & if you know anything that can help me out, please message me.  If I ever become successful, I will not forget the people who helped me out.  I always give more than I receive.  Thank you kindly.



you are a guy? wanting to earn from women calling a sex line? I'm not sure how successful that will be tbh, but you could try it. Or are you wanting to set up your own business and earn off the women doing all the work while you sit on your arse skimming off profit.

I don't even know any chat lines aimed at women, the things that sell are phone services aimed at men, even gay webcam dudes have much lower rates than girls, like if you set up a chat line and you are a dude then be ok with dudes calling you wanting to talk about their cock


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2014)

tribal_princess said:


> you are a guy? wanting to earn from women calling a sex line? I'm not sure how successful that will be tbh, but you could try it. Or are you wanting to set up your own business and earn off the women doing all the work while you sit on your arse skimming off profit.
> 
> I don't even know any chat lines aimed at women, the things that sell are phone services aimed at men, even gay webcam dudes have much lower rates than girls, like if you set up a chat line and you are a dude then be ok with dudes calling you wanting to talk about their cock


given yer man's not been seen for 16 months it's unlikely you'll get a response.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 22, 2014)

oh isit, sorry, I was having a breakdown then :')


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2014)

tribal_princess said:


> oh isit, sorry, I was having a breakdown then :')


(((tribal_princess)))


----------



## Suzie Loo (Apr 18, 2015)

Lynne said:


> Hi I am interested in becoming a chatline operator.  Could you tell me if you started your company?
> 
> Thanks





Pickman's model said:


> (((tribal_princess)))





tribal_princess said:


> Just seen this, if anyone needs help pm me, can advise on phone chat, webcam, photo work and point to various places, I aint doing it on here tho.
> 
> If anyone is thinking of doing anything like this and wanting to go into visual things, but they feel they are too fat/ugly/frumpy/unsexy/etc then let me just say this, there is a girl for everyone out there, I have seen people bank who you'd never expect to.
> 
> NEVER SIGN UP TO A STUDIO OR AN AGENCY YOU CAN RUN ALL THIS TING YOURSELF AND HAVE CONTROL.


Hi Hun!! could you help me as well? My husband has died I have no money. I need to earn some money soon or I will be homeless! I keep applying for jobs but getting no joy. I know I could do the chat line. Just not sure which one is good.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 18, 2015)

grit said:


> I had a mate back in Dublin who did this years ago, she made good money. Her attitude was that you just need to be in the right frame of mind. She used to sell her "underwear" to the callers. She would go to primark on her lunch break, buy knickers for a fiver, spray them with perfume and put lipstick on them. Then would sell them for 50 quid.... fucking madness.


men are bit weird. there is just no male equivalent is there. there is just zero demand for women to ring up men, for men to talk them through to orgasm, and for the men to end up selling their kacks to the women.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 18, 2015)

you might want to see the effect the internet is having on the trade, too. it might be, like it has with so many trades, destroying it, i.e. all the sex chat customers are now just going to web cam use, chat rooms (where there are microphones), etc. the arse might have fallen out of it, basically


----------



## Suzie Loo (Apr 20, 2015)

panpete said:


> Hi
> This is not a benefits query.
> I am 45  years old and receive IB as I am unfit to do a regular job.  My IB review is due this year, and even if I am still seen as unfit for work my income will only be half of what I need to survive and pay bills. (advised by DWP)
> 
> ...


Hi Hun! Did you ever do the chat line? If so could you give me some information about it please. I need to earn some money.


----------



## panpete (Apr 21, 2015)

Suzie Loo said:


> Hi Hun! Did you ever do the chat line? If so could you give me some information about it please. I need to earn some money.


Hi, I never ended up doing it because I was not confident enough, but best of luck to you. I know TP knows a bit about it.


----------



## anutosha (May 19, 2018)

panpete said:


> Hi
> This is not a benefits query.
> I am 45  years old and receive IB as I am unfit to do a regular job.  My IB review is due this year, and even if I am still seen as unfit for work my income will only be half of what I need to survive and pay bills. (advised by DWP)
> 
> ...


it depends on ur sexuality
sorry to be so crude but that is just the way it is
basically chatline girls have regular jobs and earn pin money having fun with dodgy callers who thankfully are kept at a safe distance
goodness only knows how many hours / week u would have to put into earn £100/week
shop around
and make pretty damn sure u r not laying urself open to a conspiracy to defraud charge
while jo public regards it as a victimless crime her majesties judges and magistrates take it very seriously indeed
u might even find urself serving time in jail

of course there are ways and means of cutting corners
but at the end of the day uf you can t do the time don t do the crime

a lot of these here sex sites are just out and out scams
candywall limited are safe and reliable but i know nothing about their rates of pay

and i dont even know yet that u r a girl whatever that might mean in the context


----------



## Epona (May 19, 2018)

"having fun with"

Not "being bored to tears with, while earning a bit of cash"


----------



## The Boy (May 19, 2018)

New member, first post, mega bump, manages to name drop a site that isn't a scam like all the other scam sites knowwhatimean.

Totally checks out as legit.


----------

